# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  New species of giant rat!!!

## kuching

New species of giant rat found in the "lost world" of Papua New Guinea!!!

Link:


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7149569.stm


Video clip (of Garden of eden):

http://60minutes.yahoo.com/segment/123/garden_of_eden

----------


## ranmasatome

Hmmmm... maybe i have one of these in my attic.... :Grin:

----------


## juggler

Hope these places remain untouch for the species to survive...
Thanks for the article.

----------


## XnSdVd

There's still magic in the world =) And the possum is #$#$^&#37;ing adorable =)

----------

